# Tel Aviv Street Life part 4



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*thanks to Guy Gomel, guygomellivejournal.
*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*
thanks to Thomas Schlijper*





































​


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Holy Land :tongue3:*


Sin título por trebuchet89, en Flickr​


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Millenial and quiet Yafo VS the non-stoppable city*


Jaffa-Tel-Aviv-Israel (3) por NomadicSamuel.com, en Flickr


Jaffa-Tel-Aviv-Israel (14) por NomadicSamuel.com, en Flickr
​


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Beautiful scenery and eye candy..:hmm:..kay:..:uh:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Tel Aviv by amsyulams, on Flickr


cafe life Tel Aviv by kt-h.s, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

DeanB even in the net you are not wasting your time out of the "community" ?


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

sorry? 


Shenkin Street, Tel Aviv by canonsnapper, on Flickr


Tel Aviv Shenkin St. by [email protected], on Flickr


Purim 2011 Tel-Aviv by mongrelnomad, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

IMG_0972_73_74 by xsalto, on Flickr


025 Tel Aviv (1) by CoastHeeno, on Flickr


IMG_0963 by xsalto, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

cafe life Tel Aviv by kt-h.s, on Flickr


cafe life Tel Aviv by kt-h.s, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos guys :cheers:


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Building Approach by HalfwayAnywhere, on Flickr


Tel Aviv_3832 by ミハエル シンバ?グ, on Flickr


5 Nahalat Binyamin restored by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

112 Yehuda ha-Levy Street, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - November 2013 by michael_jeddah, on Flickr


Tel Aviv - November 2013 by michael_jeddah, on Flickr


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*CREDITS TO: looktoisrael.com*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*TLV - FEB 2014* 


*thanks to guy gomel*




























































































​


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*NOT Rio, TEL AVIV! 

April 2014*


----------



## Talbot (Jul 13, 2004)

Awesome pictures, funny that I saw a guy in one of the pictures wearing a San Diego, California shirt, because it does kind of remind me of a city in California.


----------



## ohad321 (Apr 2, 2010)

wowwww


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous city!


----------



## Joker87 (Dec 7, 2008)

So ..... Vibrant and dynamic ! Great selection of pictures !


----------



## Deanb (Jun 7, 2006)

Guy Gomel and Flickr




























Levin House, Rothschild Blvd, Tel Aviv by kitchener.lord, on Flickr


----------



## Hawaii4Ever (Apr 28, 2013)

I might be visiting there (my first time in Israel) in June. So excited! It looks beautiful! And nice to see so many hot men and a bustling gay scene! I wanna meet a future boyfriend/husband there, lol.


----------



## Vinnie420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like America!


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*thanks to monochrome*

*One of many Purim costume parties in Tel Aviv*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks to gilad mashiah and Tel Aviv street party*

*Purim Tel Aviv - March 2015*


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks to guy sela *


:banana::banana:


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks to guy sela *























































​


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*Thanks to yosimamia*
































































​


----------



## javi itzhak (Mar 4, 2008)

*thanks yo yosimamia *


----------

